# 2016 MKVII GTI



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

So I finally got my FoST sounding what I consider pretty damn good! So of course its time to move on:/ Auto ADD is real people.
So I am left with the system out of the FoST and wondering what I will be able to use and what will need to go. Equipment list:
Pioneer p99rs
Scan 18mu
Scan beriluim tweeters
Arc 1200.6
Dayton 15" RS sub

2 big problems I see are the depth of the Illuminator mids, 4". And the p99rs. Both are my favorite things ever. I will cry.

So first question is has anyone had any experience with replacing the HU on the MKVII?

Second question, depth in the doors?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

subiemax said:


> So I finally got my FoST sounding what I consider pretty damn good! So of course its time to move on:/ Auto ADD is real people.
> So I am left with the system out of the FoST and wondering what I will be able to use and what will need to go. Equipment list:
> Pioneer p99rs
> Scan 18mu
> ...


You can't replace the HU. Too much of the car is tied into it. Your best option is to have a separate HU...if you can find a place to mount it. If you don't have Fender then you'll have high level outputs from the CD player in the glovebox you will be able to tap for signal. If you have Fender, you have an optical feed to the amp under the seat. 

For the doors, I don't think a 4" deep speaker will fit. Look for my post on Golfmk7.com and VVWVortex. I put up pics and measurements.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

That's a solid idea.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You can't replace the HU. Too much of the car is tied into it. Your best option is to have a separate HU...if you can find a place to mount it. If you don't have Fender then you'll have high level outputs from the CD player in the glovebox you will be able to tap for signal. If you have Fender, you have an optical feed to the amp under the seat.
> 
> For the doors, I don't think a 4" deep speaker will fit. Look for my post on Golfmk7.com and VVWVortex. I put up pics and measurements.


Thanks. Ill try and find it.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

i just purchased a new MarkVII also, going the tablet route


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

subiemax said:


> Thanks. Ill try and find it.


It should be under the driver's seat. If you see a big ass plastic cover, it'll be under there. If you have it, it'll be obvious.
How much room is really in the door? (Answered) - GOLFMK7 - VW GTI MKVII Forum / VW Golf R Forum / VW Golf MKVII Forum



whoever said:


> i just purchased a new MarkVII also, going the tablet route


Mounted where?


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

very interested to see where this goes. I'm in the market for a mkvii either GTI or GLI


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> It should be under the driver's seat. If you see a big ass plastic cover, it'll be under there. If you have it, it'll be obvious.
> How much room is really in the door? (Answered) - GOLFMK7 - VW GTI MKVII Forum / VW Golf R Forum / VW Golf MKVII Forum
> 
> 
> ...


I meant I'd try to find your post. Lol. But I found it. Anybody want some Scans 
How do you like the Satori's? Thinking those or the illusions.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

quality_sound said:


> You can't replace the HU. Too much of the car is tied into it. Your best option is to have a separate HU...


I feel this pain. Have an MKZ with EVERYTHING integrated into the HU...was looking at this: iDatalink - Maestro - Products
Anyone looked at trying this route? My first plan was to run an 80 PRS in the glove box, but I'd love to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

subiemax said:


> I meant I'd try to find your post. Lol. But I found it. Anybody want some Scans
> 
> How do you like the Satori's? Thinking those or the illusions.




I'm going to sell them. I want a more midbass focused driver. Maybe a Focal Be or Morel maybe. If they fit. I haven't checked the depth. I thought about just doing a 2-way for a while, which is why I kept the Satoris. Paired with the large Gladen Aerospace tweeter would be awesome. The most I ever did with them was the one pic where I'm holding them in the door opening. lol


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

j4gates said:


> I feel this pain. Have an MKZ with EVERYTHING integrated into the HU...was looking at this: iDatalink - Maestro - Products
> 
> Anyone looked at trying this route? My first plan was to run an 80 PRS in the glove box, but I'd love to keep it as simple as possible.




Being a MOST system now I'm going to a BitIn/mObridge and see what happens. They work in a Touareg as well, even though they're not supposed to. Worth a shot.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Being a MOST system now I'm going to a BitIn/mObridge and see what happens. They work in a Touareg as well, even though they're not supposed to. Worth a shot.


You figure it out so I can copy!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

subiemax said:


> You figure it out so I can copy!




That was my plan....until my wife told me to buy a new M3 this afternoon...


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> That was my plan....until my wife told me to buy a new M3 this afternoon...


Keeper!


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> That was my plan....until my wife told me to buy a new M3 this afternoon...


Make sure to tick the H/K option - then you can use the MOST adapter in the M3 instead


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

carlr said:


> Make sure to tick the H/K option - then you can use the MOST adapter in the M3 instead




In the newer cars (2013 and up) you have MOST no matter what.  
Even MINIs have MOST.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> In the newer cars (2013 and up) you have MOST no matter what.
> Even MINIs have MOST.


May very well be so. If you select NAV and such then there will be a MOST network for the CIC and iDrive components. But if you don't select the H/K sound option, there will be no MOST output from the HU, you would have to code it using e-sys as far as I know.

In my 2016 F36 with all the options except H/K, there is no MOST output from the HU to the factory amp (but there is for the CIC/IDrive). However there is a 6V (if i recall correctly) balanced differential output from the HU to the amp which can be tapped into using hi/lo converters that accepts balanced inputs (e.g. AudioControl Matrix Plus, Mosconi HLA-SUM etc).

Things may be different on the F80 (I only have knowledge of the E46 and E92 M3's which I have previously owned), and if so then great


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

^Carlr is correct...

I am the one who took the plunge and tried the Audison BIT-DMI out in my 2013 VW Touareg that had the dynaudio package. No one not even Mobridge thought it would work.

It was an expensive test but worth the risk. The 6 months I had it installed was amazing. Since then, we sold touareg. If anyone is interested, my Bit-Dmi will be for sale soon.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

#1BigMike said:


> ^Carlr is correct...
> 
> I am the one who took the plunge and tried the Audison BIT-DMI out in my 2013 VW Touareg that had the dynaudio package. No one not even Mobridge thought it would work.
> 
> It was an expensive test but worth the risk. The 6 months I had it installed was amazing. Since then, we sold touareg. If anyone is interested, my Bit-Dmi will be for sale soon.


Im not read up on all this at all. What exactly would the bit-dmi do? I have the Fender system.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's an Audison badged mObridge. Audison says it's not compatible but mObridge says it is. I'd try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

carlr said:


> May very well be so. If you select NAV and such then there will be a MOST network for the CIC and iDrive components. But if you don't select the H/K sound option, there will be no MOST output from the HU, you would have to code it using e-sys as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correct. My apologies for the confusion. You will need to code a base audio car, but all of the HUs have MOST output capability.


Oh, your F36 should have NBT, not CIC. BMW switched over in 2013.


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Correct. My apologies for the confusion. You will need to code a base audio car, but all of the HUs have MOST output capability.
> 
> 
> Oh, your F36 should have NBT, not CIC. BMW switched over in 2013.


Indeed - i have been in bimmers to long so CIC feels more familiar


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

i currently have a couple JL 300/4v2 amps and a JL HD750/1 how would i be able to implement these amps to the OEM HU of the mkVii?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Just looked and I do not have an amp under my seat. I have the fender system.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

subiemax said:


> Just looked and I do not have an amp under my seat. I have the fender system.


There's no amp under the driver's seat? All you'll see is plastic, but that's where it goes. Weird. 

FWIW, neither the mObridge or BitDMI work with the optical in the R. At least not until mObridge updates the software. For now, you'll have to tap the amp outputs and sum the signal.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> There's no amp under the driver's seat? All you'll see is plastic, but that's where it goes. Weird.
> 
> FWIW, neither the mObridge or BitDMI work with the optical in the R. At least not until mObridge updates the software. For now, you'll have to tap the amp outputs and sum the signal.


Only thing under the passenger seat is the HAVAC vents.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

DRIVER'S seat. The passenger's seat should not have anything under it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Lmao. Ill check there.tomorrow.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Not much going on audio wise. Bought a Mosconi 4to6. Waiting on it to come in. Also have 2 type R 8s waiting to go in. Have some helix mids and scan beryllium tweets, but not sure exactly what I will run. All powered ny my Arc 1200.6


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Autocross prep is coming along nicely. Wheels are 17x7.5 Konig runlites with 245/40-17 Bridgestone re71r.
Front Koni yellow shocks are on. 
Pocs from first event.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Video of my best run.
https://youtu.be/2o4jljXKngg


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Actual install in progress!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

If anybody is wanting a wire diagram, here is what you need to wire a dsp.
Front doors and SUB are dual voice coil.
Front left + red/silver red/black
Front left - brown/silver brown/black
Front right + red/purple red/green
Front right - brown/purple brown/green
Tweet left + red/yellow
Tweet left - brown/yellow
Tweet right + green/white
Tweet right - brown/red
Sub + solid white white/yellow
Sub - solid brown brown/yellow


You're welcome!


----------



## 1nfinite (Apr 8, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Got the mids installed in the doors. Dampened the outer skin with Damplifier. Inner skin is pretty solid. Used CCF to make a better seal on the access panel. Added some Fast rings.

The stock woofers are dual vc. So instead of running new wires to the mids, I summed the 2 positive and 2 negative wires and used factory wires. Thay are a decent size and between both of them, they will flow plenty of current.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Subscribing, since MkVII are starting to grow on me.. actually the R is but, that's another story..


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Dampened the door card.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Helix PsixDSP fits nicely under the passenger seat. I removed the havac tubing from under the seat and Gorilla Glued some mdf to the floor to secure the p6 to.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

And a little test fitting of the Illusion c3cx in the pillars. Should be fiberglassing this weekend.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Also in the process of building a sub box for 4 6.5" Tang Band subs.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

And I found a Bluetooth module for the Helix. Which will allow lossless streaming. Which will be primary source of audio.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Fiberglassing pillar pods for the Illusion c3cx. Put some layers of tape down. Then shaped the pod with tin foil tape. Then more layers of painters tape.
Then plastic everywhere.


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

subiemax said:


> Then plastic everywhere.


I needed that reminder...added plastic sheeting to my "buy" list. Thank you.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

As you saw, if you keep them pretty off axis (which will help with the stage width) you can tuck them WAY far back in the window cavity.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> As you saw, if you keep them pretty off axis (which will help with the stage width) you can tuck them WAY far back in the window cavity.


Thats my goal. Wamt them to be as inconspicuous as possible.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

also, use some kind of wax or mold release on the tape\foil stuff. 

looking great so far


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

req said:


> also, use some kind of wax or mold release on the tape\foil stuff.
> 
> looking great so far


Too late. lol
Tape will be stuck.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Molds came out pretty easy and clean. No fiberglass where it doesn't belong. Ill call that a win.
Also in the pic is the bottom of the sub box. Cut a hole in the bottom so it sits flat on the spare tire mount. Glassed it sealed.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Letting her air out.


----------



## 1nfinite (Apr 8, 2013)

How are you getting on with the pillars & was it easy to set up the DSP Subie.

I am doing an install on my R soon so any info is always appreciated.


----------



## MiamiBourne (May 4, 2016)

1nfinite said:


> How are you getting on with the pillars & was it easy to set up the DSP Subie.
> 
> I am doing an install on my R soon so any info is always appreciated.


I'm looking at this build closely as well since I also have an MK7 R! I'm thinking of making an attempt (first time) at a fiberglass sub enclosure in the drivers side panel above the rear wheel area since I don't see anyone that's made one yet for the MK7.

Nice progress though!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Sadly, not much getting done. Got the pods glassed and then went on vacation. Now working nights. Kids, life, blah, blah blah.
Goimg to try and get some work done thursday.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

I actually finished my sub box. Used 4 Tang Band 6.5" subs. 
Box is kept simple and small as I autocross a lot. It will have to be shoved in a garbage bag and sitting in a parking lot often. 
Box goes in place of the spare tire. The wire terminals face forward. The 2 forward subs are on one channel, and separate chanber, and rear are on another channel so they can be TAd separate. The right subs sit forward of the left so they are same distance from the driver.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Built some pods. Glues some baffles amd formed the pods with aluminum foil tape. Then glassed them.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Here they are with the a-pillars trimmed to fit. My goal is for them to be completely covered and unseen when finished.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

So I glued and glassed some metal to the pillars. Trimmed them up and stuck then in.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Started with the filler to shape them how I want. Unfortunately ran out of time to finish them completely. So I just slapped some grill cloth on them till I can get back and finish.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

So that is generally how they will look. Just not so ghetto. Hopefully.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I know you are going for an uber-stealth installation, but how is the performance with the odd off-axis angle of the drivers pointed down at the dash?


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive tried it with and without an old dashmat I have laying around. Without it, there is a rise from upper midrange all the way up. Nothing nasty, but more tunimg time is needed. Won't happen for a while tho.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You're going to want to get them at least vertical or the reflections are going to suck something fierce.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Subiemax, I'm going to also second rton20s comment, I had dome midranges firing downward, didn't work out to well. Try to get them a little more straight up and down instead of an angle, it will work better.. 

I like the idea though ultra stealth..


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Going to work with them as is for now. May rebuild if they are terrible. I work in crappy area and cars get broken into. I dont want anything obvious. Ill go to a 2 way before I make something thats just goong to get jacked.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Big changes. Rebuilding the pillars with Scan 10f and 3004be


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

Any updates?
Nice progress so far, love it!


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive switched all the drivers since I've last posted on here. Running an Audible Physics Ram 136 3 way. And a Illusion Audio c12xl run off of a Zapco 1k amp.
Also redid the pillars yet again and moved the tweeters to the sails.
Finally coming all together and my PsixDSP decides to take dump. So I am working on sending it to Germany for repairs. 
Ill post a few pics in a minute.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Having a hard time matching the interior color of the GTI. Super dark grey, but not quite black. So I just ended up painting some grey grill cloth with fabric paint. First black then coats of grey to lighten it up. I think it needs one more coat of grey to be close enough for me.
Also have a can of matte black paint I want to try on the sails. The satin is way too shiny.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Bulit a new removable amp rack for the hatch that hides under the spare tire and can be removed quickly for autocross.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Kind of tempory processor and dsp set up. Ill be goimg to a DSP2 and 2 gladen amps next week. So didnt bother the clean it up much.
Power and groumd are on welding quick connects and all other conections are a Molex connector.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

subiemax said:


> Having a hard time matching the interior color of the GTI. Super dark grey, but not quite black. So I just ended up painting some grey grill cloth with fabric paint. First black then coats of grey to lighten it up. I think it needs one more coat of grey to be close enough for me.
> Also have a can of matte black paint I want to try on the sails. The satin is way too shiny.


When I repainted my horns to match my mk6, black primer matched the best (I did bedliner paint underneath for texture)


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

nadams5755 said:


> When I repainted my horns to match my mk6, black primer matched the best (I did bedliner paint underneath for texture)


Found some matte black at walmart that works pretty well. The tweeters are painted with it.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Your install is looking amazing! Keep up the great work.


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

Supposed to be a MOST150 solution from mObridge later this year according to my last email from them a couple days ago. I'm still planning the system for my 2017 Golf R. Replacing the 6.5" Discover Media screen with the 8" Discover Pro screen, already have Hertz Mille front/rear from my MKVI GTI along with a pair of Arc 4200SE's and a 2150SE. Still have to decide on sub but leaning towards JL Audio 13" flat and still have to decide on Audison Bit One HD or Helix DSP Pro MK2.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive come to really like all BT. I dont listen to the radio anyway. The Hec-bt is pretty cheap and lossless. So Im good for the foreseeable future.


----------

